# Stalking the Wild Asparagus & Smelly Urine



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Found this bunch of wild asparagus on Tues. and then roughly double that amount on Thur. from the same stretch of road roughly 100 yds. long. I was surprised to find that much on Thur. because this area is well know by folks who drive the road and is usually heavily picked. I can remember picking this area going back to the '50s when I would ride my bike to the location to pick and it would then be eaten with our evening meal.
We have had the discussion about asparagus causing very smelly, cooked asparagus like, urine quickly after eating.
I'm not aware of any other food affecting our urine like this. I think around 50% have the genetic makeup to have the smelly urine. Both pickers are in the smelly urine club.
We also found a few morels to go along with our asparagus and wild turkey potpie one evening.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice find. Nothing better in my mind than a steak fresh asparagus and mushrooms!! And of course the couple xtra glasses of tea so you have to pee soon so you can that was quick!!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Found this bunch of wild asparagus on Tues. and then roughly double that amount on Thur. from the same stretch of road roughly 100 yds. long. I was surprised to find that much on Thur. because this area is well know by folks who drive the road and is usually heavily picked. I can remember picking this area going back to the '50s when I would ride my bike to the location to pick and it would then be eaten with our evening meal.
> We have had the discussion about asparagus causing very smelly, cooked asparagus like, urine quickly after eating.
> I'm not aware of any other food affecting our urine like this. I think around 50% have the genetic makeup to have the smelly urine. Both pickers are in the smelly urine club.
> We also found a few morels to go along with our asparagus and wild turkey potpie one evening.
> View attachment 768365


I love asparagus and I guess I'm lucky because it don't make my pee stink.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

How do you feel about trespassing?
I have an invasion of asparagus rustlers every spring that think just like you guys.

I come home from work, and a bunch of geezers have stripped my patches.
I‘m sick of it.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Found this bunch of wild asparagus on Tues. and then roughly double that amount on Thur. from the same stretch of road roughly 100 yds. long. I was surprised to find that much on Thur. because this area is well know by folks who drive the road and is usually heavily picked. I can remember picking this area going back to the '50s when I would ride my bike to the location to pick and it would then be eaten with our evening meal.
> We have had the discussion about asparagus causing very smelly, cooked asparagus like, urine quickly after eating.
> I'm not aware of any other food affecting our urine like this. I think around 50% have the genetic makeup to have the smelly urine. Both pickers are in the smelly urine club.
> We also found a few morels to go along with our asparagus and wild turkey potpie one evening.
> View attachment 768365


Oddly, pheasant does that to me as well! Same weird funk!
One of our family favorites is ham and asparagus pie!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Gamekeeper said:


> How do you feel about trespassing?
> ...................


How do feel about thinking before make posts ?

L & O


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Trespassing is a crime.
Even if people feel entitled to spring ditch weed.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Gamekeeper said:


> Trespassing is a crime.
> Even if people feel entitled to spring ditch weed.


Pick it before someone else does,problem solved!!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Gamekeeper said:


> How do you feel about trespassing?
> I have an invasion of asparagus rustlers every spring that think just like you guys.
> 
> I come home from work, and a bunch of geezers have stripped my patches.
> I‘m sick of it.


If its in the ditch its fair game. If its your property people are trespassing on thats obviously unfortunate. But we do get some people who think they own the ditches where we pick, we just laugh them off and keep picking. Last weekend a guy in his yard actually told me where I could find more in the area which is a first for me.
Got about 10lbs last weekend, heading out in an hour or so for more


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

In the ditch is one thing but growing or planted and cared for in someones yard is another thing. In the ditch it was not cultivated ,but grew wild from seed carried by the wind.If the owner doesn't pick it someone will and the renewable resource will be utilized .


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I kind of get it.
I have morels that grow out to the side of the road at my house. I have to pick the ones that grow right next to the rd soon as they start to become noticeable. The ones back in farther you can't see from the rd I usually let grow for a few days and only pick when the time is right. And I always leave a few for seed. Maybe doesn't matter. Just the way I was taught by my dad. They've been coming back every spring for several years. But point is they grow on my property. 

Came home one evening and someone had come up into my yard and picked every last one. Yeah I was kind of angry. 

I'd feel totally different if someone came to my door and asked me. I would say sure pick some for dinner. Just leave me some too. Don't pick every last one. How rude!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

No arguments allowed in the mushroom forum. None allowed in the cooking forum either. It's a rule. At least that's what I heard... They're too chill for it. It's like ruining the last good place on Earth.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Not sure what asparagus does, but I can tell you what color red beets turns your pee after eating a bunch of them.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> Not sure what asparagus does, but I can tell you what color red beets turns your pee after eating a bunch of them.


I never had the red urine after eating beets and drinking all of the beet juice, but my poop took on a reddish color. The beets alone never caused this to happen. Maybe they put red dye #2 in canned beets. Anyone remember the red dye #2 scare from the mid-70s ?

L & O


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

bucko12pt said:


> Not sure what asparagus does, but I can tell you what color red beets turns your pee after eating a bunch of them.





Liver and Onions said:


> I never had the red urine after eating beets and drinking all of the beet juice, but my poop took on a reddish color. The beets alone never caused this to happen. Maybe they put red dye #2 in canned beets. Anyone remember the red dye #2 scare from the mid-70s ?
> 
> L & O


Smelly pee...red pee, and red poop. Geez what is thread becoming...  . LOL asparagus yes for sure smelly pee but it it sure it good. Asparagus that is...


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Asparagrus should do it to every eater. It is an essential amino acid that breaks down into the sulphur and other components. Body cant make sulphur, must take in a small amt, ie essential..

Wife just announced Id be having some for dinner, but mine is from Meijer, no treaspassing.
My parents had a small patch when I was growing up. Us kids wouldt touch it. Mom usually made it in a white sauce. We had a fruit stand on the road and when we cut it, it was usually only 2-3" long and usually purple/green/white. Wasnt out of the soil long enough or the chlorophyll to form. Customers would like to get it as it was never woody as most store bought is.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I love asparagus. I pick it on my way home from work every day it is in season. Also like to pickle it.
Years ago a gal I knew had a boyfriend that wanted her to do something. He kept bringing it up and it bothered her. I told her to eat a lot of asparagus first and then do it. It worked and ended his fetish.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

DanSS26 said:


> I love asparagus. I pick it on my way home from work every day it is in season. Also like to pickle it.
> Years ago a gal I knew had a boyfriend that wanted her to do something. He kept bringing it up and it bothered her. I told her to eat a lot of asparagus first and then do it. It worked and ended his fetish.


"Plate Glass Johnny Graduated to a Goalie Mask!"


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DanSS26 said:


> I love asparagus. I pick it on my way home from work every day it is in season. Also like to pickle it.
> Years ago a gal I knew had a boyfriend that wanted her to do something. He kept bringing it up and it bothered her. I told her to eat a lot of asparagus first and then do it. It worked and ended his fetish.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Got an easy 15lbs this time, its up and prime time in my area, already seeing some spots we picked last weekend already gone to seed. Bring on the stinky pee! Most of this is getting blanched and frozen, next pick will be for pickled.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> I never had the red urine after eating beets and drinking all of the beet juice, but my poop took on a reddish color. The beets alone never caused this to happen. Maybe they put red dye #2 in canned beets. Anyone remember the red dye #2 scare from the mid-70s ?
> 
> L & O


Nope, red beets fresh from the garden.

I called my doctors office and I had the doctors nurse so flustered I finally started laughing at her.

I was doing a lot of running at the time,training for the Free Press Marathon, so maybe that had an affect on things?
Read below....


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Got an easy 15lbs this time, its up and prime time in my area, already seeing some spots we picked last weekend already gone to seed. Bring on the stinky pee! Most of this is getting blanched and frozen, next pick will be for pickled.


I'm done picking when it gets scraggly like that. Just prime early shoots for me!









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

deagansdad1 said:


> I'm done picking when it gets scraggly like that. Just prime early shoots for me!
> .........


Agree, we never pick stalks that have started going to seed. Maybe the top inch or so would be worth cooking, but that would be it. The rest of the stalk will be too tough to eat. Roadside asparagus is no different than the asparagus in your garden, it needs to be picked every day or every other day to keep it prime condition. Also, we never pick any smaller than the diameter of a pencil.

L & O


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Liver and Onions said:


> Agree, we never pick stalks that have started going to seed. Maybe the top inch or so would be worth cooking, but that would be it. The rest of the stalk will be too tough to eat. Roadside asparagus is no different than the asparagus in your garden, it needs to be picked every day or every other day to keep it prime condition. Also, we never pick any smaller than the diameter of a pencil.
> 
> L & O


Ooh mama likes the string beans and they are the hardest to find! When the weather goes from hovering freezing to 90 in a couple days, it goes to sheet fast.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Liver and Onions said:


> Agree, we never pick stalks that have started going to seed. Maybe the top inch or so would be worth cooking, but that would be it. The rest of the stalk will be too tough to eat. Roadside asparagus is no different than the asparagus in your garden, it needs to be picked every day or every other day to keep it prime condition. Also, we never pick any smaller than the diameter of a pencil.
> 
> L & O


Just have to feel where it snaps off easily, lots of stalks that are starting to go to seed still have alot of edible parts at the top. "topping" the plant isnt doing it any harm, it only makes the plant bushier and I quite like the small branches it tastes more like spinach.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Just have to feel where it snaps off easily, lots of stalks that are starting to go to seed still have alot of edible parts at the top. "topping" the plant isnt doing it any harm, it only makes the plant bushier and I quite like the small branches it tastes more like spinach.


Regardless of how ya like it, it is fun. In my earlier picking days I'd pick it all even if it was gone to seed just for the glory pic on the tailgate! Now we pick lots of spots early, and then realize it's actually cheaper to buy when in season than to drive all over picking ditches! 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

deagansdad1 said:


> Regardless of how ya like it, it is fun. In my earlier picking days I'd pick it all even if it was gone to seed just for the glory pic on the tailgate! Now we pick lots of spots early, and then realize it's actually cheaper to buy when in season than to drive all over picking ditches!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


just doesn't taste the same from the store and we like the big thick 1" stalks money cant buy. It costs more in gas then driving to the store thats for sure but much more rewarding and we aren't doing it to save money.


----------

